# Raster Hintergrund in FH MX



## TyronD (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

auf der Seite von http://www.SonyEricsson.com 
befindet sich im Hintergrund ein Sehr feines Raster mit einem Farbverlauf.

Nun versuche ich dieses über FreeHand nach zu bauen
komme aber zu keinem brauchbaren Ergebniss,
mein Raster will einfach nicht so fein werden, geschweige den 
das der Farbverlauf so ansehnlich wird.

Wer kann mir Helfen? Ist FreeHand überhaupt geignet für so etwas?


greetz Tyron


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. Mai 2004)

Hi,

Mit ein wenig Fingerspitzengefühl bekommst Du das auch in FH hin; horizontale Linie zeichnen und dann manuell den Abstand per Pfeiltasten regulieren.

Allerdings würdest Du Dir den Aufwand enorm sparen können, wenn Du Photoshop zur Verfügung hast (gibts bei Adobe auch als Trial). Such mal hier oder bei Google nach "Scanlines oder TV-Lines", da gibt es 100e von Tutorials.
Wenn noch Fragen sind, schau einfach mal ins PS-Forum und wenn ich mit meiner Antwort voll daneben liege, poste einfach hier nochmal rein 

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## Terrabug (13. August 2005)

Ich wollt das Thema mal nach oben bringen und fragen ob jemand hier weiß, wie man in Illustrator die Fläche(am Besten über gleichnamiges Attribut) von nem Objekt mit Scanlines füllen kann.
Danke schonmal


----------



## extracuriosity (13. August 2005)

Du brauchst ein Rechteck ohne Füllung und ohne Kontur. Jetzt kommt in das Rechteck eine Linie in der Stärke, die die späteren Scanlines haben sollen. Die Breite von Rechteck und Linie muss übereinstimmen. Der Abstand von der Linie zur oberen Kante des Rechtecks + zur unteren Kante ergibt den Abstand der Scanlines. Nun beides markieren und >>Bearbeien>>Muster festlegen...
 Das neue Muster wird in den Farbfeldern angezeigt.


----------



## Terrabug (13. August 2005)

Super, Danke!
Das hat geklappt. Gibts da auch ne Möglichekit die Muster globla zu verwenden ?
Also einmal Muster machen, immer verwenden ?


----------



## extracuriosity (13. August 2005)

Einfach bei den Farbfeldern auf den kleinen Pfeil im Kreis (ganz rechts oben in der Palette) klicken und Farbfeld - Bibliothek speichern auswählen.


----------



## 555 (13. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab so ein ähnliches Problem, ich will eine Schraffur machen,
das ist mir soweit auch gelungen, das Muster hab ich auch schon gemacht,

aber da gibt es immer Abstufungen und man sieht dann das Ursprungsmuster. -> Siehe Anhang.

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe !

MfG
555


----------



## Terrabug (13. August 2005)

extracuriosity hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Einfach bei den Farbfeldern auf den kleinen Pfeil im Kreis (ganz rechts oben in der Palette) klicken und Farbfeld - Bibliothek speichern auswählen.


Danke,


----------



## Night Vision Worker (15. August 2005)

KLONEN!

Zieh dir in FHX eine Linie und klone diese mit dem Abstand X in x-facher Ausführung!

Die Möglichkeit hast du in der Palette "transformieren" unter "Abstand verschieben" unter "Kopien" gibst du an, wieviele Linien erzeugt werden sollen!


----------



## 555 (15. August 2005)

es geht bei meinem Problem um Musterpinsel  in Illustrator


----------

